# Cheryl Sue 9/13 report



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Headed out Saturday at 4 from Gulf Breeze with Bill and Mike from the forum's need a crew need a ride area. BI found out Mike's 50th was Sunday so we just HAD to catch something. Checked my Roff's report Friday night and set a course the started us out a little west of the nipple at the shallow edge of the Edge. Deployed lines as the sun was just coming up. I was grabbing the teasers and explaining that 8.5 knots feels fast but pulling lures with no meat on them it was a reasonable speed. It had not even been five minutes with all of the lures out and still had not really settled in when long center and starboard rigger start making that awesome sound....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. We clear lines, get two belts on, and put two small blackfin in the boat. Great way to start the day! 

We headed ENE from there on a temperature line and ended up about 15 miles on the other side of the nipple. No hits. Drop south towards another temp line about 15 miles- no hits. Run west to put us between nipple and spur- nothing. head NW over the spur and towards Pcola pass- still nothing. Finally it less than 100ft of water and made the call to pull in the lures when we hit 15 miles from pass. At 15.25 miles out, as I walk over to start bringing in a squid chain teaser string, starboard rigger ZZZZZZZZZZ and a whole lot more ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. FINALLY! something sizeable. Cleared lines, Mike is in the fight for about another 30 seconds after clearing the lines and he is off. I thought he broke something since Mike did not give him any chance to have slack, but all equipment came back into the boat in tact. Just lost him. 

All hits were on pink lures. One was a $10 special flat faced pink soft body with 8/0 double hookset being pulled behind a boone bird, the other hits came on a black bart pink and white 1656 mini pulled behind playaction 5 bird teaser. Maybe next year I will try some meat on the hooks when I am trolling. 

Great time thought with Mike and Bill. I hope you guys come back out. You are welcome anytime! At least we got something to the boat, no one gaffed themselves, and the Cheryl Sue got us out and back safely with no rain and no lost/broken gear. Successful day!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are some pics:


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

a few more pics....and yes- we did run other lures besides the pink. We tried one side pink and the other side purple/dark colors. Pink was all that anything hit all day for some reason this time.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice. At least they were blackfin and not bonita. Did you guys do anything besides troll ?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

This year is dedicated to learning how to troll lures and hopefully catch Marlin. So far I have spent a lot of time trolling lures and not so much time catching Marlin, but I have learned that your dreams come to pass in His time, not yours! It will happen.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pink has hands down been my best producer for billfish, wahoo and big dolphin this year.

Thanks for the report


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

No need to put meat on those lures. Where you decide to fish is 10fold more important than what you decide to pull. If you don't already have a subscription to Hilton's, I suggest you get one. And if you do, I cannot tell you how much you will learn if you give Tom a call and ask him for some tips on how to best utilize his site and narrow down where to go fishing on your next trip. No secrets with him, and he will put you on fish. Good luck.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't know a whole lot about trolling but that's some damn good information to start the subject.

jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Pink has hands down been my best producer for billfish, wahoo and big dolphin this year.
> 
> Thanks for the report


 We were boating a fish last year and one of our Pink and White Islander with Ballyhoo was sitting dead in the water off the rigger. 

Don't you know it a Sailfish was on..!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

There's only one way to catch a marlin and that's go and try . Fresh tuna dinner never hurts.


----------



## reelcrazy (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the report David... Glad y'all got some meat. Hate you had one break off... hopefully I can make the next trip... ReelCrazy


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats guys!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Great Guy !*

Panhandlephinsphan (David) is a great guy to fish with. He is also a great person. We enjoyed fishing and solving the worlds problems Sat. on the boat. Great weather, great people, cold beer and a couple fish to boot. Hard to top that. Especially when I found out it rained all day in LA on Sat..:thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report... Watch out blood on the deck. Lol
Nice.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice report David. I'm looking forward to going out again before I have to leave.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Gotta love a bloody deck, great report and pics!


----------

